# For Johan Elzenga (and anyone else interested in Africa)



## davidedric (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello Johan,

I've appreciated your thoughtful posts here, so I thought I'd have a look at your home page.   What a nice surprise to see you are a regular in one of my favourite places on the planet: the Luangwa Valley.

We must have been there at least a dozen times.  Our first visit was in 1986, and there have been a few changes since then, if not to the valley then to the number of lodges and accommodation.

In fact we are off there again in a couple of weeks.   First a week in Lower Zambezi, then a week with the Coppingers at Tafika in the Nsefu sector in Luangwa.

We are in good company.  A number of years ago, I was fortunate to be able to spend some days with the conservationist/painter David Shepherd (I expect you know of him).   He has two parks at the top of his list, one is Luangwa, and the other is Yala in Sri Lanka.

I'll pass on your regards to the wildlife

Dave


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Dave,

Nice to see you have the same interests! Africa is almost an addiction for me. I lost count, but I think I have been there about 50 times by now (though not only in Zambia, of course). Do say hello to the wildlife (and the people) for me. Tell them I'll be back (but I guess they already know that).

Have a great trip,

Johan


----------



## davidedric (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes, addiction is right.  But we've only made about thirty trips 

My wife taught for a year in Uganda in 1969/1970 and that seduced her.  Then we went together, and that was it.  We've been in most, though not all, countries from Ethiopia to the cape.

If you are at all interested, this was my retrospective trip report from our first venture together:

http://safaritalk.net/topic/12130-drc-and-uganda-a-retrospective/

I'll pass on your regards,

Dave


----------

